# Ranking Women By Attractiveness video



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

My partner just showed me this video:






Thoughts?  
Shallow? Funny? Toxic?

Gotta love some of the reactions of the girls lol i.e. "it's cause I'm black!" and the blondie surprised she got switched, twice!  Most humble ones went straight to the top!


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

Based on looks alone, I would have ranked the black girl higher since I think she was definitely hotter than the tall blonde, dancer girl. My only grievance was with the middle ladies since I had the thick girl at the bottom and the Asian girl at the top. No surprise to me there since my GF is also Asian. 

I did think it was funny how some of those ladies were upset at their ranking lol. "Society's beauty standards!" LOL. I don't know why some ladies get so upset over this sort of thing. I know I am probably average AF (If I am lucky) on a good day. No reason to let it bug me or be in denial about it.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Enigma32 said:


> I did think it was funny how some of those ladies were upset at their ranking lol. "Society's beauty standards!" LOL. I don't know why some ladies get so upset over this sort of thing. I know I am probably average AF (If I am lucky) on a good day. No reason to let it bug me or be in denial about it.


Hahaha yeah my girlfriend and I were talking about it all morning  The salty blondie's reaction was especially priceless lol

For some reason I got a feeling that if she didn't have ear muffs she would have went full-Karen on the guys


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

RandomDude said:


> Hahaha yeah my girlfriend and I were talking about it all morning  The salty blondie's reaction was especially priceless lol
> 
> For some reason I got a feeling that if she didn't have ear muffs she would have went full-Karen on the guys


The blonde was in great shape as a dancer but she dressed like a bro and her facial features were a bit too masculine for me. She wasn't ugly or anything but she ain't exactly a beauty. The black girl was pretty to me. I'd have stuck her over the blonde girl.

I think it shows there is some subjectivity to attractiveness but some rules are pretty solid.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

I feel like it's probably realistic view of how women are viewed. Women do the same thing with men. You might evaluate someone's attractiveness based on their appearance and personality or the way they interact with others. 

It surprised me how confident some of them were because most women of my acquaintance view themselves as average even when they aren't. Modesty is sort of ingrained by society versus with boys I think they are socialized to be confident and outspoken. Depends on the person I guess. They all seemed like they had their own great qualities and were doing interesting things with their lives. I could see myself hanging out and being friends with everyone except the blonde girl because she seemed a little prickly. That was just a first impression though.

It sounds like a nightmare to be a part of the ranking though - from either end of the equation


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

I thought the video was harmless. The only one the guys got right and were honest about was the heavy girl they put last. The others are a toss up based upon preference. I would have put the thicker girl one, the black girl two, the blonde three and the Asian four. Again, ranking based upon looks assuming they really don’t know these women at all. The statistic that ran through my head was in a LTR, at least two of these five women would cheat at some point. Lol. Yeah, I’m honest.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I've learned to give out the very diplomatic advice of "If you are attracting the kind of guys you want, then you are fine." Many young women want to act like men should be looking at the personality at the same time that they put down guys for being short or losing their hair. I have seen a fair few less than attractive women snag good guys so there is more to attraction than just the visual.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm an ardent believer that beauty is in the eye of the beholder  
Last few posts also confirms it which is quite nice!

The whole self-ranking and later switches followed by reactions got me thinking though, could it be the more secure one is, the happier they are sitting at number 5? 
Seems to be the case IMO, as the last two got switched to the first two, or maybe I'm just thinking too much from this little social experiment lol


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

A person could be insecure without showing it. But I have been in situations in which one girl / woman is used to getting the bulk of the male attention and is really bothered they're not getting it in this one situation.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> I'm an ardent believer that beauty is in the eye of the beholder
> Last few posts also confirms it which is quite nice!
> 
> The whole self-ranking and later switches followed by reactions got me thinking though, could it be the more secure one is, the happier they are sitting at number 5?
> Seems to be the case IMO, as the last two got switched to the first two, or maybe I'm just thinking too much from this little social experiment lol


You have a point about the more secure someone is, the more comfy they feel at number 5, because your self-worth makes you feel comfortable with who you are, regardless of other's admiration. Part of me wonders if the emphasis society places on appearance isn't part of the reason for the insecurity some of them felt when they weren't highly ranked. Maybe that's just human nature, though.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I think that the less physically attractive a woman is, then the deeper the love her partner has for her. Think of Prince Charles and his choices.


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

NextTimeAround said:


> I think that the less physically attractive a woman is, then the deeper the love her partner has for her. Think of Prince Charles and his choices.



C.mon man, really??? 😂 

Does this mean you have to find the ugliest woman out there to be sure you have that "true" connection??


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

hamadryad said:


> C.mon man, really??? 😂
> 
> Does this mean you have to find the ugliest woman out there to be sure you have that "true" connection??


I think he means that there is far more to a relationship than looks.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Diana7 said:


> I think he means that there is far more to a relationship than looks.


Looks get you in the door. Number 5 has far fewer doors open for her.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> I think he means that there is far more to a relationship than looks.


Yep.

That said my wife has often told me if I wasn't good looking she would have never asked me out in the first place. Likewise if my wife wasn't good looking herself I would have had no hesitation in turning her down.

And athough I agree that there is far more to a great relationship than looks. As a man who has only dated, been in ongoing sexual relationships with very attractive women, good looks matter to me very much as well.


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

Diana7 said:


> I think he means that there is far more to a relationship than looks.



Uh,,,,nope....not the way that post read, anyway....read it again...

_"I think that the less physically attractive a woman is, then the deeper the love her partner has for her. "_

To me, that sounds exactly like it reads....Never in my lifetime have I ever experienced any correlation between a woman's looks and her level of devotion or love and vice versa....In fact, I'd have to say the exact opposite is true...Many women who are with men who would be objectively better looking than they are suffer tremendous anxiety and insecurity...Even if the guy has done nothing to make her feel that way....

It's probably one of the main reasons why you almost NEVER see a good looking guy with an unattractive woman....


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

I would shag them all...


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Diana7 said:


> I think he means that there is far more to a relationship than looks.


I think she means that the partner has discounted the shallow (physical) and loves the person for who/what they truly are. Of course, with beauty being subjective, the partner may see the most beautiful specimen in the world. Indeed, love has been known to make someone appear more physically attractive than how the world at large would judge.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I didn’t watch the video but based on the lineup I think the 2nd one (from the left) is my #1 based on the small blurry screenshot.


----------



## So Married (Dec 18, 2020)

Did anyone click on next and watch the opposite video? They had the same girls rank the same guys. Interesting.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

So Married said:


> Did anyone click on next and watch the opposite video? They had the same girls rank the same guys. Interesting.


Yes. Two of the girls (one of the top two) said they didn't find any of the guys attractive. And, for all of the short guys, the short guy came in dead center with two taller ones last. And, the funniest, is that the heavy girl said she couldn't picture any of them naked. lol


----------



## So Married (Dec 18, 2020)

Blondilocks said:


> And, the funniest, is that the heavy girl said she couldn't picture any of them naked. lol


She also wanted to see their booties, haha. I didn't find any of them all that attractive either.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

I think most regular guys would be attracted to any of the ladies in the video to some degree. Based on looks alone I wouldn't turn any of them down. I'm not surprised to find that the very average ladies were not attracted to the average guys though. That kinda sums up the dating situation in the USA.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Enigma32 said:


> I think most regular guys would be attracted to any of the ladies in the video to some degree. Based on looks alone I wouldn't turn any of them down. I'm not surprised to find that the very average ladies were not attracted to the average guys though. That kinda sums up the dating situation in the USA.


True enough, but I for one, didn’t find any of the ladies attractive enough to pursue either. At least not in a way I’d have to put any real work into it and certainly not in a way I’d spend any of my hard earned money on a date for.
If these 10 people were in a bar, most likely none of them would hook up and they would end up having a good time hanging out with their own genders sharing some laughs.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Enigma32 said:


> I think most regular guys would be attracted to any of the ladies in the video to some degree. Based on looks alone I wouldn't turn any of them down. I'm not surprised to find that the very average ladies were not attracted to the average guys though. That kinda sums up the dating situation in the USA.


I dunno, as one of the most shallow members of this forum I've always been rather picky, I have a 8+ minimum (subjective tastes) and a loose minimum height of 5'8... can go down to 5'7 I guess if she spots nice heels 
People were surprised I still managed to get quite a lot of dates post-divorce, especially on Tinder when I swiped left most of the time and sometimes swiped so fast I accidentally swiped left to someone I found attractive lol

Note that I also consider myself quite average, I guess I just tend to punch above my weight  especially with my now rather stunning partner of 3 years


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> I dunno, as one of the most shallow members of this forum I've always been rather picky, I have a 8+ minimum (subjective tastes) and a loose minimum height of 5'8... can go down to 5'7 I guess if she spots nice heels
> People were surprised I still managed to get quite a lot of dates post-divorce, especially on Tinder when I swiped left most of the time and sometimes swiped so fast I accidentally swiped left to someone I found attractive lol
> 
> Note that I also consider myself quite average, I guess I just tend to punch above my weight  especially with *my now rather stunning partner of 3 years*


You have the same problem with this one that you had with your wife. How do you think it will play out?


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Guys ranked on physical appearance, Girls ranked on personality


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Blondilocks said:


> You have the same problem with this one that you had with your wife. How do you think it will play out?


Yeah, it's pretty messed up isn't it? Like winning the lottery ticket twice in a row, except the prize isn't something I want. 

Despite having that one particular... _ahem_... issue in common, the dynamics of our relationship compared to my marriage is like night and day, we share the same political/religious views, we have full transparency, I actually give a sh-t and don't want to push her away so I can have space and breathing room compared to ex-wife, we enjoy each other's hobbies and share a deep companionship, etc etc. Also, despite her drive my partner isn't as... forceful as my ex. Touchwood.

Also not to mention I'm abit more mature than before, doesn't mean I'm mature now, just more


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

All of the guys and girls looked as though they were yanked off of a bus to nowhere to participate. I can't imagine anyone picking those clothes to wear to an attractiveness contest.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Yeah, it's pretty messed up isn't it? Like winning the lottery ticket twice in a row, except the prize isn't something I want.
> 
> Despite having that one particular... _ahem_... issue in common, the dynamics of our relationship compared to my marriage is like night and day, we share the same political/religious views, we have full transparency, I actually give a sh-t and don't want to push her away so I can have space and breathing room compared to ex-wife, we enjoy each other's hobbies and share a deep companionship, etc etc. Also, despite her drive my partner isn't as... forceful as my ex. Touchwood.
> 
> Also not to mention I'm abit more mature than before, doesn't mean I'm mature now, just more


How do those lyrics go... "I'm too sexy for my love..." Maybe you need to scruff up a bit.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Blondilocks said:


> How do those lyrics go... "I'm too sexy for my love..." Maybe you need to scruff up a bit.


Hhahaha well lol I look at myself in the mirror and I doubt I can scruff up anymore. Not to mention I've grown abit chubby. Hasn't slowed her down one bit!  
Anyway, back on topic lol


----------



## oldtruck (Feb 15, 2018)

none of those girls no how to dress. nothing they wore showcased
their assets. Not that they had to dress slutty and show of a lot of
skin just that what they chose to wear mad them look less attractive.

the blonde could handle not being chosen No. 1 for she thought I'm
blonde and tall so that makes me every mans dream. poor clothing,
bad hair, that looks like is was done by her pillow, huge hips, blah face.

black girl, oh those fake eye lashes, drag queens will not even wear
those things, ok figure, though she is a butta girl, nice figure oh but her face.
AKA a two bagger, so when I am doing her I need a bag incase the one
she has on falls off her head. total denial and played the they hate me
because I'm black card.

the fat girl a maybe after she lost 100 lbs.

the asian girl overweight, poor figure, No. 5 base on her face. should
of not been No1

the latina cute face, nice smile, hit the gym tone up lose weight and
learn how to dress she would be beating men off with a stick. should
of been No.1

As they currently are I would not date any of them.


----------



## leftfield (Mar 29, 2016)

None of the girls were attractive enough that I would have asked them out based on appearance. If I had already gotten to know them and liked them as a person; I would find all of them attractive enough to have a relationship with. Except for the one who was considerably overweight.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Enigma32 said:


> I'm not surprised to find that the very average ladies were not attracted to the average guys though.


Hypergamy is real I guess.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

ccpowerslave said:


> Hypergamy is real I guess.


The ranking of the men would have been different if they brought their net worth statements with them.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Possibly even just profession (I didn’t watch either video). It wouldn’t surprise me if a 7 medical doctor probably is more attractive than a 10 janitor.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

RebuildingMe said:


> The ranking of the men would have been different if they brought their net worth statements with them.


Possibly. What info did they have though? #5 - Jeremy - used to live in Texas; #4 - Roy - recent college grad and studying political science; #3 - Anthony - works out and makes YouTube videos; #2 student studying kinesiology; #1 Air Force Cadet and studying astrophysics. Which one of these guys actually has a paycheck and a future?


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Based on that description if I was a young lady I would go for the Air Force guy.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> I dunno, as one of the most shallow members of this forum I've always been rather picky, I have a 8+ minimum (subjective tastes) and a loose minimum height of 5'8... can go down to 5'7 I guess if she spots nice heels
> People were surprised I still managed to get quite a lot of dates post-divorce, especially on Tinder when I swiped left most of the time and sometimes swiped so fast I accidentally swiped left to someone I found attractive lol
> 
> Note that I also consider myself quite average, I guess I just tend to punch above my weight  especially with my now rather stunning partner of 3 years


There's a certain swagger that men can put on that is seductive to women.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

hamadryad said:


> C.mon man, really??? 😂
> 
> Does this mean you have to find the ugliest woman out there to be sure you have that "true" connection??


Where did you get that idea from?


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Watched them both. Outside of each group making one another uncomfortable by staking where they rank themselves, and then doubling down on the discomfort with having the opposite sex directly weigh in ... I saw no value in these whatsoever. Effectively, it was a lock that whomever put themselves as either a 1 or 5 in their peer group, was going to slide up the scale or down the scale when the opposite sex weighed in.

What they were alluding to without saying of course; is SMV, sexual marketplace value. And that reality is that YOU never get to determine your SMV. You can only undertake traits, behaviors, factors (whether intrinsic or practical) to increase your value in a particular demographic.

I do very much still find the dynamics of attraction very interesting. Particularly over the long term in an established relationship.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I'll play.

I watched the video until they put on the ear muffs.

It was a very close competition for 1st place for me between Maria and Kaylynn with Kaylynn taking a marginal 1st do to physicality and poise. She also had the best outfit to display her shape.

Maria is a very close second because I like her above the waste style (didn't care for her pants), and I liked her personality and found her education interesting.

Jordan is my solid 3rd because I immediately liked her personality and humor. I didn't care for her dress though I understand the difficulty with wardrobe when overweight. She also had a nice set that she knows how to display to her advantage.

Annie only got 4th because of her confidence. I don't like her clothes or jewelry and, while she isn't unattractive, I do not find myself attracted to her.

Michelle is the 5th for me because I don't like her outfit at all and I'm not exactly attracted to her and she isn't as confident/extroverted as Annie.

I would date my 1st through 3rd choices with all of them having decent odds of developing a long term relationship.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

In Absentia said:


> I would shag them all...


Hahahaha! You go dude!😁


----------



## attheend02 (Jan 8, 2019)

Yeah - I really wish I could get the 20 minutes back.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I feel like I just watched a covert marketing video for socks.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

heartsbeating said:


> I feel like I just watched a covert marketing video for socks.


Well, they don't let you wear street shoes in the high school gym.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

_I’m so ugly, that’s okay, ‘cause so_ _are you, broke our mirrors..._


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

Asking women to rank themselves is a huge waste of time apparently. 

They all knew from the moment they saw her that the obese one was last. The other girls probably put some regular effort into making sure they themselves don't gain a lot of weight and end up looking like that. But they just couldn't bring themselves to be honest about it.


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> My partner just showed me this video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would easily the 5 one xD


----------



## Hopeful Cynic (Apr 27, 2014)

I just saw a bunch of average women. It was like trying to argue the fine differences between 4.7 and 5.3 or something. And they probably thought they were being representative by having a variety of races, and yet we all know that factors into it so much, which I suspect is why the non-white women got pushed to the extremes.

I can't believe they wasted COVID tests on that ridiculousness.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

What was curious was that the top two were not light skinned, but not black either. I agree personally with the Asian girl as most attractive followed by the hispanic girl. However all the girls were attractive by themselves if you met them at a supermarket and you were not comparing them to anyone else.


----------

